# pyxie frog - African bull frog



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

does anyone have one of these- if so please post pics.

I am very interested in these, are they difficult to get hold of?

and what is the maximum growth potential? how long do they take to reach maturity?

they are beautiful :no1:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

good luck they seem to be realy hard to get ive been looking for ages size wise type it in on google they get huge.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

not my pics googles but u can see size.


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

yeah i heard they can be difficult to get hold of. I havent found any UK pics of them, im sure there isnt much difference - just wanted to find a personal opinion on them from a pet owner really.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Coldblooded in Essex has one huge one and sean uk has pics of his in tge amphibian picture section also huge Its above this thread at the top above also if u google it ul see a monster one sold on here aswell I may be able to get some im
just finding out if there true giants at the minute.


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

o wow, please can you keep me informed on whether you are able to find them?

they are such fabulous monsters!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

A for growth they grow very fast


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> A for growth they grow very fast


Nah...mini Jay will grow alot faster and cost a way much more :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

maybe although its gonna take her a while to catch up with my pup although hes also short just fat hes over 4stone already.


----------



## garden93 (Apr 4, 2010)

doe any one no wear i can get a african bull frog or pixie frog from around surrey


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Mine :2thumb:


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> Mine :2thumb:
> image
> image
> image


*snoopyfrench87:*

what an absolutely fabulous frog!!

I guess i am just going to have to keep waiting and looking at fairs to try and find one of these guys!

with evils monitor though i should probably give up! our house is going to be overloaded when Chaos grows up!


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

OMG what do you feed that thing? Cats, dogs, children!?:gasp:


----------

